# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Muscular Smilie

## **TOP**

After reviewing all the SMILIES, i noticed there wasnt a single one that was Musclebound. I just thought it would be neat to have a ripped to shreds smilie face!! I would do this but im no computer guy. Hope this comes to flourish!!!! Thanks.............. TOPHER

----------


## ranging1

agree that would be awesome

----------


## DSM4Life

You do know you can use smilies other than what we have here. The options are endless.

----------


## **TOP**

> You do know you can use smilies other than what we have here. The options are endless.


Ok. You may be able to, but i have zero insight when it comes to the I.T. of computers. maybe you could make this happen DSM????

----------


## DSM4Life

Copy the direct URL of the picture
Click the yellow box (above the reply box)
Paste link
Post

----------


## BREW-MAN

> Copy the direct URL of the picture
> Click the yellow box (above the reply box)
> Paste link
> Post

----------


## **TOP**

http://www.letsgokings.com/bbs/misc.php?do=showsmilies

----------


## **TOP**

Helz yeah!! Thanks DSM!! now is there a way to save that to my own smilies or do i just have to go and find it next time i wanna use it?

----------


## DSM4Life

> Helz yeah!! Thanks DSM!! now is there a way to save that to my own smilies or do i just have to go and find it next time i wanna use it?


Nope but if you like it that much you can bookmark the link.

----------


## Merc.

> Helz yeah!! Thanks DSM!! now is there a way to save that to my own smilies or do i just have to go and find it next time i wanna use it?


You could pm *Admin* and see if they will add it on here ... worth a try if you really like it ...


Merc.

----------


## F4iGuy

I'd use it

----------


## **TOP**

I noticed that we were granted a few more smilies! Thanks admin for that! :Strong Smiley:

----------

